# June's Challenge: Summer!



## Sanne (Jun 1, 2005)

Time for a new challenge!!!

Express your true feeling of summer in your make-up, this can be anything from a bronzed goddess, your beach look, making a summer landsscape on your face, whatever makes you feel like summer!

good luck!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 1, 2005)

so can I put my blue face here since it reminds me of the ocean?


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 1, 2005)

*OCEAN DREAMS IN THE HOT SUMMER SUN*

Okay, I am going to post it here, just in case, OK?  

Here it is- I orginally did it for mono- blue being the color, but I will post it here anyway and call it ocean dreams on a hot summer day...

Now my work will not be in vain!  I posted this under regular FOTD, if you need to move it that is fine!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1228


----------



## alt629 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: OCEAN DREAMS IN THE HOT SUMMER SUN*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_Okay, I am going to post it here, just in case, OK?  

Here it is- I orginally did it for mono- blue being the color, but I will post it here anyway and call it ocean dreams on a hot summer day...

Now my work will not be in vain!  I posted this under regular FOTD, if you need to move it that is fine!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1228_

 
heehee, i just read your post on MUA about how the UPS guy came while you were mono-blue-ing it!!  nice work.


----------



## Sanne (Jun 1, 2005)

WOOOOOOOWWWW you ROCK!!!!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 1, 2005)

HAHAHAHA

I should write a book about my mishaps when the UPS man shows up!

HAHAHHAHA

I can not believe it.

My BIL told me that one day he was cleaning the basement and he found an old scuba diving suit with a football helmet or something and he tried them on.

the UPS man came to the door looking for him and he forgot he had all the junk on.

When the UPS man saw him, he screamed and ran away.  

Guess he was not as cool as our UPS man.

HAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_HAHAHAHA

I should write a book about my mishaps when the UPS man shows up!

HAHAHHAHA

I can not believe it.

My BIL told me that one day he was cleaning the basement and he found an old scuba diving suit with a football helmet or something and he tried them on.

the UPS man came to the door looking for him and he forgot he had all the junk on.

When the UPS man saw him, he screamed and ran away.  

Guess he was not as cool as our UPS man.

HAHHAHAHAHA_

 
lol


----------



## Jessica (Jun 2, 2005)

HE DID not scream, did he??????


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_HE DID not scream, did he??????_

 
You mean, when my BIL saw him?  I guess he hollered really loud and it scared the heck out of him.

I forgot- my mom just reminded me yesterday that the had on a mask because he was doing some heavy work in the basement and some really weird gloves and some other stuff he kept finding in the basement.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 3, 2005)

tooooo funny!!!!


----------



## ethereal (Jun 5, 2005)

I did this on my beautiful friend
Hope the images work. I'm new.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1286

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1285

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1287

Hope you enjoy.
Cheers,
Libby


----------



## Bianca (Jun 5, 2005)

What did you use?? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Pei (Jun 5, 2005)

ethereal:

Ur friend's beautiful, her skin looks flawless, the MU is great and the pic quality's cool. Everything's so fab. Nice job!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jun 5, 2005)

Gee!  That is stunning.  So is your friend!


----------



## ethereal (Jun 6, 2005)

aww thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friend is very beautiful.
What I used... (umm not much MAC, but I will in the future, my collection is slowly growing).

Kryolan Foundation
Aveda eyeshadows (can't remember the names atm, if you really want to know, I can find out).
The eyeliner (the green one) in Kryolan Aquapaints
MAC blush
MAC lipgloss

Thanks again,
Libby


----------



## Sanne (Jun 6, 2005)

that's soooo pretty ethereal!!! I really want to know what e/s she waers, so I can get it too!


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow you did an awesome job, ethereal!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 6, 2005)

your friend kinda looks like Mira Sorvino.. very pretty makeup!!


----------



## Diviniti (Jun 13, 2005)

*SUMMER*

Here's my summer face:






I used the Belle Azure line...as well as Au Contraire in the crease.


----------



## ethereal (Jun 13, 2005)

thats hot diviniti, what did you use on the lips?


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 13, 2005)

Here's my favorite summer look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think I like it because it makes me look as "bronzed" as I can be. Please excuse the fact that my neck is lighter than my face, I'm trying to correct that w/ some self tanner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face: MAC N25 concealer, NARS Laguna bronzer, MAC Quiver pearlizer

Eyes: MAC Chocolate Brown pigment with Quiver over top, Vanilla pigment to highlight, Blacktrack fluidliner, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara

Lips: MAC Impish with Rimmel East End Snob over top





















Oh yeah! AND I put my beachy earrings on for the occasion


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 14, 2005)

DAMN!!! diviniti and sugarash u look AMAZING!!!!!!!!! ethereal, GREAT job on your friend.. she's so pretty!!


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh mi gosh these are all fantastic!!
ethereal - I love the ocean-y blues you did!
Diviniti - I HAVE to try a multicolor lash line like you! Gorgeous!
Ash - Ugh, do I havvve to tell you you're super beautiful AGAIN? Lol, you are awesome


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 29, 2006)

very pretty.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_DAMN!!! diviniti and sugarash u look AMAZING!!!!!!!!! ethereal, GREAT job on your friend.. she's so pretty!!_


----------

